# [SOLVED] world of warcraft low fps



## reeman (May 25, 2008)

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs) 
Memory: 1024MB RAM 
Hard Drive: 200 GB 
Video Card: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series 

when raiding in world of warcraft my framerate went as low as 3 fps and was generally at 6 fps is thier anything i can do before upgrading to improve my fps :4-dontkno all help appreciated thankyou


----------



## Penumbra (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: world of warcraft low fps*

Turn settings way down.

The reason it does this is because it has to render lots of spell effects and animations and stuff and you're pushing old betsy too hard. Improving RAM and your GPU will help, but by then it's time for a new everything, considering what you have already. Basically your computer is rather in need of upgrading for any serious performance boost. Best thing to do in those scenarios is to just minimize your settings, especially ones marked "Decreasing this value may increase performance" or something to that effect. 

On another, semi-related topic, what're you raiding?


----------



## reeman (May 25, 2008)

*Re: world of warcraft low fps*

thankyou very much for your suggestions tried turning the spell detail to low last night and it worked an absoulte treat, were currently raiding black temple ^^ working towards teron at the moment ^^ trying archimonde tonight, thanks again for all yor help


----------



## Penumbra (Apr 19, 2008)

Not a problem. It's what TSF is for. Grats on your BT progress, and hope you get lots of epic lewts.


----------



## LILSANDMAN (Nov 24, 2008)

YEA IM GETTING THE SAME PROB AS "reeman" AND IM RUNNING A 9800GT NIVIDA GFX 1024MB ON A 24" SAMSUNG MONITOR AND I LOWER MY STUFF DOWN ON W.O.W BUT AS I RUN INTO CITY'S MY FPS STARTS TO DROP CAN YOU HELP ME??


----------



## shagmanjug (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: world of warcraft low fps*



reeman said:


> thankyou very much for your suggestions tried turning the spell detail to low last night and it worked an absolute treat, were currently raiding black temple ^^ working towards teron at the moment ^^ trying archimonde tonight, thanks again for all your help


I know this post is rather old but I thought Id add a note here for someone who may come across it later like I have. If you are raiding Ulduar and turn down your spell detail you will die. Fights like Hodir, Iron Council, along with other trash pulls and other bosses require spell detail be turned up or you will not see the runes on the floor. We kept telling folks move out of the rune on the floor and they thought we were talking about the light beam on Hodir fight. We wiped 5 times before we were like why do you keep dieing to these ice shards? Come to find out they couldn't see the runes on the floor, their spell detail was turned down. Once they turned it up we killed Hodir


----------

